# Fountain Pen



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

My son has turned just a little many years ago and has decided to turn a pen or two for a school project. He turned a slimline pen the other day and then decided he wanted to turn a fountain pen. It was really great having him come home from school and want to go straight out to the building to work on his pen instead of rushing to his computer or his video games. I hope he continues the enthusiasm. 

Here's a picture of his pen. He turned it out of a burl pen blank I had bought many years ago at Woodcraft. He is very proud of it.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

nice!

once I get a few slimlines turned out - I want to try some of the nicer pen kits.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice work. Congrats on the project.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

very nice pen. Reminds me I got to go turn some pens today.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Nice! You should be proud of him.


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Great Job!!!

And pat yourself on the back, for nurturing his interest. We need more "young" woodturners. The American Association of Woodturners is really big on youth outreach programs, and usually it all starts with pens. The fact that you and your husband and son all do woodturning builds enthusiasm, and *enthusiasm builds enthusiasm*. Case in point, this forum. Look how many "readers" have gotten a lathe and started "turning". Keep up the good work!!

BTW it was nice meeting and spending time with you and your husband and son at the woodworking show.


----------

